
Ask HN: Are You Backing Up Google Drive or Dropbox? How? - tosh
I was wondering if people are actually backing up stuff in Google Drive and Dropbox nowadays and if so how?
======
nickm12
I use Arq to back up to Dropbox because I have the space there. It works fine,
but the main annoyance is that you have to remember to use Selective Sync to
not sync your backup folder to any of your desktop computers linked to
Dropbox.

------
great_psy
Grad student, I backup my work on external hard drive, google drive and a
storage the university offers(same idea like festive). Also I have some of
those common files on my SSD.

Maybe overkill but I’ve started doing this before using Gdrive and other
online service

